# Red-Footed Tortoise Pictures Needed



## tortoise-kid (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I am currently working on an information website about Red/Yellow Footed Tortoises. And I need photos of Red Foots to put in articles.So if you want your Tortoise to become an internet super star haha post the pic and most likely the little guy/girl well end up on my site.

Thankyou


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2011)

I have 1,000's......... <grin> I could send you a disk if you like ... '

JD~


----------



## jackrat (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's a Colombian male.


----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 15, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Here's a Colombian male.



lol Very Cute, I will keep you updated about the picture and where it ends up




N2TORTS said:


> I have 1,000's......... <grin> I could send you a disk if you like ... '
> 
> JD~


lol Thats a ton, I wouldnt want to put you threw the trouble of a disk. You can just send or post some of your favorites.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tiago the 'Northern Redfoot tortoise!'


----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey, Tyler I checked out your website and I was wondering if I could also use the ones that you posted and the ones on your website?


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for checking out my side please could you leave a message in the blog?
And sure use what you want from my site..i don't mind!  Have fun...Splash out!  Can i have a link to your site?


----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 15, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Thanks for checking out my side please could you leave a message in the blog?
> And sure use what you want from my site..i don't mind!  Have fun...Splash out!  Can i have a link to your site?


 Left you a little message . And about the site, I am not done yet, but I will be sure to keep you updated


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 15, 2011)

So very cute, Thanks a lot!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## terryo (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's Pio


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Oct 15, 2011)

View attachment 12402
View attachment 12401
View attachment 12401
View attachment 12400
View attachment 12400


Here are a few of mine


----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 15, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN-Thanks for the all the photos, I espically love the two adults eating and the little guys eating.

terryo- Thank you too. Pio's red markings on his face makes him a very beautiful tortoise.

81SHOVELHEAD- And Thanks to you also. I love the shot with the the two Red-Foots gathered around the feeding bowl.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the message i replied!


----------



## Tom O. (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you so much . Very cute and good quality pictures of those babies. I will keep you all updated on the website.


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 5, 2012)

If it is the website in.your signature, I think is is.coming along great!!


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 17758


This is MoonPie trying to hide in the clovers


----------

